# Is this a little roo?



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

it is 6 wks old tomorrow...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sure looks like it. For 6 weeks thats an awful large comb and I see wattles already.


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes that is definitely a rooster. Is it a white plymouth rock?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

im going with your answer.. my neighbors all said girl HAHAHA... its a Leghorn.. not sure if thats the same as plymouth?? All my leghorns have HUGE combs that all flop over to the sides.. they are so funny...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep rooster, I had a leghorn he was a cool bird.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

He is the only one that survived what i now know was the skunk getting the babies... hes not very social with me .. he just likes to hang with mom.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

i love him,i miss my brother's roo marty


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

update on... (we are calling it Danielle now).... has left moms side and has a life of its own... gained some black and red feathers... very unsocial!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

SOOOOO....... SHE is def NOT a roo... and she just laid her first egg...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Outstanding. Might just name her Rue for fun! She's beautiful.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

AHAHAH thats a great name too!... shes very pretty, still has the brown and black markings, huge red comb, NOT friendly at all.. but boy does Frank the Barred Rock Rooster like her.... as well as he likes the other barred rocker girls... LOL


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Other than the whole egg thing, you can tell she is a pullet by the short hackle feathers, the feathers on her neck. On a roo, they are longer.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think her posture says hen hen hen!


----------

